# Happy 1st "gotcha" day Trace!



## NCSFK9 (Oct 9, 2006)

I know I'm a little late, his actual "gotcha" day was the 22nd, but this is the first time I've actually gotten to really sit down at my computer.

I found Trace (formerly "Tarz") right here on this website. He was posted by Kristin, who is an ACO out of the shelter he was at. He was found in Amityville, NY and put up for adoption. She decided it was best to turn him over to BrightStar German Shepherd Rescue so they could find the perfect home for this high-energy, wild boy.

He stayed with BrightStar for a couple months to be evaluated. I had met him and knew he was the dog for me. After several correspondences with his foster family and handing in my application and being approved, Trace came to live with me last January 22nd.

It was tough at first. He had absolutely no manners. He liked to put his front paws up on my cupboard and didn't exactly know how to react to my cats - in other words, he wanted to eat them! He spent the first 3 weeks in the house on a 6ft leash being taught that the cupboards were off limits & the cats were not dinner. We've also had our differences establishing who exactly was the boss. We've had our moments, believe me, but I've never backed down and it's paid off in the long run - in other words, I won









He has learned to become a great companion and a fierce protector of his "mom." He has become quite talented in obedience work, which has laid the perfect foundation for his cadaver work. I estimate by approximately June, he will be trained & working as a cadaver dog for our local Sheriff's office.

It's been a long struggle, training & teaching a good adult dog who was already set in his ways to be come a fantastic companion & partner, but it's been worth it.

So, here's to you Trace - Happy 1st "Gotcha" day!!!!

Shortly after bringing him home: 
(My _next _dog is not going to be allowed on the furniture...yeah, right!)









One of his favorite summertime pastimes:









Just a nice picture:









MINE!!!









Diving on the cuz!









HEEEEEEERE I come!!!









With that crazed look in his eye as he takes off with my parents broom:









Happy 1st "gotcha" day! (Notice the grays *I've *been giving _him _on his nose! LOL!)









Just had to share! Thanks for looking!


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

What a hunk! Sasha is drooling....


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Happy Gotcha Day Trace!

Happy Birthday Kyla!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day and happy b-day! Trace is a HUNK!!!!!


----------



## kodagoodboy (Jul 14, 2006)

Happy Gotcha day!! He is quite handsome!!!


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

WOW! What a beauty he is.


----------



## RussUK (Jun 24, 2007)

whats cadaver work?? 

hes very handsome


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Gotcha Day Trace!







He's such a lovely looking guy!


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy 'Gotcha Day' Trace!!!


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

He is absolutely gorgeous. If you ever want another one







Check out Rocky at http://www.brightstargsd.org on the male pages. You'd be great with him too!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

HOW can someone give that up? I'll never understand. THANK YOU for saving him. He is absolutely handsome and quite happy with you. Happy Gotcha Day!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is such an AWESOME boy!!! Stunning Stunning Stunning!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Trace is such a handsome guy and it looks like he's in the perfect home with you. Best of luck with all future endeavors. And Happy Gotcha Day, Trace!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Happy Gotcha Day Trace!


----------



## Ruth Urban (Dec 24, 2002)

That's my boy.... and WHAT A BOY!!!!

HAPPY GOTCHA DAY TO TRACE (TARZ) & KYLA


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy gotcha day Trace, what a very handsome and lucky boy you are.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy gotcha-day 
such a handsome dog
















congrats on the progress & all you've accomplished with him so far


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

NICE! Happy Gotcha Day!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Trace is so Handsome!! Wow!

Happy Gotcha Day Trace!!


----------

